# Nicknak funnel



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I have been pondering whether to make some funnels as there has been intermittent interest in the Norvin type ones . I did make one to enable it to be used with a Niche cup to a La Pavoni basket. I'll put a picture below . This was made from a solid piece of aluminium and proved to me life is too short to do it that way . I have managed to find some tube which may make it more bearable and have ordered some . If successful in the making and doesn't take too much time I will update this thread .. The Ebay alternatives I guess would be a far cheaper way to go ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Love that one ^^^

What about a wood turned one


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Love that one ^^^
> 
> What about a wood turned one


 That would be a lot easier and less time consuming , may need to be lacquered unless you used something Like Blackwood which polishes up really well ? ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> That would be a lot easier and less time consuming , may need to be lacquered unless you used something Like Blackwood which polishes up really well  ..


I Like they idea


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm the one to blame for the first post .

It works really well with the Niche and the Pavoni as it not only works as an adapter but also as a funnel. It has every day usage with me.

Ps: and that steam tip too.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'd be in...


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi @Nicknak do you think you might consider the same fit as 'Tidaka' version, where it sits on-top of the basket rather than inside?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

igm45 said:


> I'd be in...


 You can have the pine prototype ???


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Les996 said:


> Hi @Nicknak do you think you might consider the same fit as 'Tidaka' version, where it sits on-top of the basket rather than inside?


 In wood or aluminium ? .. The aluminium I'd have to see re tube I can get it might have to be done from solid ?? £££££££ ??


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

lol...was thinking aluminium...how about stainless, that would keep you busy for a few hours or more ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Les996 said:


> lol...was thinking aluminium...how about stainless, that would keep you busy for a few hours or more ?


 I was warming to you until you mentioned stainless ..? Aluminium is possible .. stainless would be tedious and very likely make me suicidal .. I'm sure I can find you something on the Web ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I Like they idea


 Well just for you @MildredM I have been slaving over a hot lathe ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh MY ?????

Is that the right size for *mine* ?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Well just for you @MildredM I have been slaving over a hot lathe
> [IMG alt="5B3D8CC8-3687-4818-935E-9FECA40C56B8.thumb.jpeg.2dc4463613b814dd9ea0de6c72bc9d34.jpeg" data-fileid="30107"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/5B3D8CC8-3687-4818-935E-9FECA40C56B8.thumb.jpeg.2dc4463613b814dd9ea0de6c72bc9d34.jpeg[/IMG]
> [IMG alt="32960382-3D2A-4D53-B3FC-4893C7F5F999.thumb.jpeg.5b5c331942b2b87ad0ec76ea5c8ea256.jpeg" data-fileid="30108"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/32960382-3D2A-4D53-B3FC-4893C7F5F999.thumb.jpeg.5b5c331942b2b87ad0ec76ea5c8ea256.jpeg[/IMG]
> [IMG alt="2636ED09-E59D-454A-B98B-7987F57460BF.thumb.jpeg.2ea0aa2b41b3b8def845aa73cfa46b7b.jpeg" data-fileid="30109"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/2636ED09-E59D-454A-B98B-7987F57460BF.thumb.jpeg.2ea0aa2b41b3b8def845aa73cfa46b7b.jpeg[/IMG]


Looks great


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Oh MY ?????
> 
> Is that the right size for *mine* ?


 It was a bit of fun after your post .. It's for a 58mm Portafilter .. I rushed it to get it done only sanded to 120 grit I would have to do yours to 2500 and then buff it ..I know what your like .. No I won't do it in Thuya Burr ???


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> It was a bit of fun after your post .. It's for a 58mm Portafilter .. I rushed it to get it done only sanded to 120 grit I would have to do yours to 2500 and then buff it ..I know what your like .. No I won't do it in Thuya Burr ???


 Chicken ?

Hmmm let's see what wood we are going for and do it all matchy-matchy ? ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Chicken ?
> 
> Hmmm let's see what wood we are going for and do it all matchy-matchy ? ?


 Oh yes it all needs to match ... We could do Thuya and glue , lots of glue ??


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Well just for you @MildredM I have been slaving over a hot lathe
> [IMG alt="5B3D8CC8-3687-4818-935E-9FECA40C56B8.thumb.jpeg.2dc4463613b814dd9ea0de6c72bc9d34.jpeg" data-fileid="30107"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/5B3D8CC8-3687-4818-935E-9FECA40C56B8.thumb.jpeg.2dc4463613b814dd9ea0de6c72bc9d34.jpeg[/IMG]
> [IMG alt="32960382-3D2A-4D53-B3FC-4893C7F5F999.thumb.jpeg.5b5c331942b2b87ad0ec76ea5c8ea256.jpeg" data-fileid="30108"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/32960382-3D2A-4D53-B3FC-4893C7F5F999.thumb.jpeg.5b5c331942b2b87ad0ec76ea5c8ea256.jpeg[/IMG]
> [IMG alt="2636ED09-E59D-454A-B98B-7987F57460BF.thumb.jpeg.2ea0aa2b41b3b8def845aa73cfa46b7b.jpeg" data-fileid="30109"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/2636ED09-E59D-454A-B98B-7987F57460BF.thumb.jpeg.2ea0aa2b41b3b8def845aa73cfa46b7b.jpeg[/IMG]


That looks really nice. Do you take bespoke commissions? I need something a little niche to aid loading my single basket.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Another brilliant effort mate. Love the stuff you do.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Nicknak said:
> 
> 
> > Well just for you @MildredM I have been slaving over a hot lathe
> ...


 Thanks ...What are you looking for ..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Thanks ...What are you looking for ..


Basically a ring that'll fit snugly in a 58mm single basket that I can dose into & ideally tamp through with my 41mm tamper.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Nicknak said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks ...What are you looking for ..
> ...


 I am sure that can be done , @ashcroc .. I am also intrigued 58mm basket and small tamper ?. If you want PM me and we take talk design features etc .. Be warned I ask a lot of questions ?


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Well just for you @MildredM I have been slaving over a hot lathe ?
> 
> View attachment 30107
> 
> ...


 Great work, great idea as usual.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I think we may need a ticket system in place here - form an orderly queue, please ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> I am sure that can be done , @ashcroc .. I am also intrigued 58mm basket and small tamper . If you want PM me and we take talk design features etc .. Be warned I ask a lot of questions


It's probably better described as a 42mm basket with big shiulders to fit a 58mm portafilter. 
Think it'll be easiest if I send them over to you so you can check the fit as you're going. Will PM after work.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> It's probably better described as a 42mm basket with big shiulders to fit a 58mm portafilter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds good I think you are local possibly , If I remember rightly you visit Croydon way ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Sounds good I think you are local possibly , If I remember rightly you visit Croydon way ?


Only 5 days a week (unless I'm doing overtime). Used to work in Wallington too so not too far away at all.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Great this, starting to resemble a briar pipe...love it


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Re the above request I have been beavering away and come up with this funnel in Cherry wood .. It really helped having the relevant bits to size too . Quite a challenge to get a nice sliding fit for the tamper and the bottom angle to be tight to the portafilter . We like cherry and a quite enjoyable project .???


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Re the above request I have been beavering away and come up with this funnel in Cherry wood .. It really helped having the relevant bits to size too . Quite a challenge to get a nice sliding fit for the tamper and the bottom angle to be tight to the portafilter . We like cherry and a quite enjoyable project .???
> 
> View attachment 30423
> 
> ...


 Nick, that is awesome work. Seriously impressive and looks ace in cherrywood


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> Nick, that is awesome work. Seriously impressive and looks ace in cherrywood


 Thanks Mr P .. I will get the cheque in the post ?????


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Re the above request I have been beavering away and come up with this funnel in Cherry wood .. It really helped having the relevant bits to size too . Quite a challenge to get a nice sliding fit for the tamper and the bottom angle to be tight to the portafilter . We like cherry and a quite enjoyable project .
> <img alt="0AEACEFF-1A30-4BC4-8A51-C1AB3DD32AB2.thumb.jpeg.b6b308837c2bc1253478c520b24541d0.jpeg" data-fileid="30423" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/0AEACEFF-1A30-4BC4-8A51-C1AB3DD32AB2.thumb.jpeg.b6b308837c2bc1253478c520b24541d0.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="2C18B67A-E9E3-4D6F-B6C5-0A2097B04F8A.thumb.jpeg.95f7eebf0827afe41ebb9fcd4e30d8be.jpeg" data-fileid="30424" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/2C18B67A-E9E3-4D6F-B6C5-0A2097B04F8A.thumb.jpeg.95f7eebf0827afe41ebb9fcd4e30d8be.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="DCBD4CE9-2554-46A3-A77B-B4670AFC34ED.thumb.jpeg.ddcb7a3e3d69595346e6f426085d9104.jpeg" data-fileid="30425" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/DCBD4CE9-2554-46A3-A77B-B4670AFC34ED.thumb.jpeg.ddcb7a3e3d69595346e6f426085d9104.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> ...


Looks supurb. Can hardly wait to pick it up & test it out. I see alot more single espressos in my future!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Looks supurb. Can hardly wait to pick it up & test it out. I see alot more single espressos in my future!


 Thanks Mr A ..having you been missing the singles ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Thanks Mr A ..having you been missing the singles


It's not been too bad to be honest. Just went back to a spouted portafilter (only usually use it with a blind basket!) to split the shot if making a 'spro. Mostly have milk drinks or americanos anyway but have a feeling that may change.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Look what I got! Shiny black wood!

Thank you@Nicknak it is gorgeous.









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's great ? I want one now! Which grinder to make it for though . . .


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It's great ? I want one now! Which grinder to make it for though . . .


 It really is, looks just like the decent espresso funnel but 10 times classier.

Of course now I want a Blackwood tamper handle as that's the only thing that doesn't match!

I can't use it direct on the grinder yet. I need a set of bench scales first.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> It's great  I want one now! Which grinder to make it for though . . .


The Hobart?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> The Hobart?


 Sorry, you'll have to speak Up! I can't hear for the grinder noise ?


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

igm45 said:


> Look what I got! Shiny black wood!
> 
> Thank you@Nicknak it is gorgeous
> 
> ...


 Oh my, very classy.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

igm45 said:


> Look what I got! Shiny black wood!
> 
> Thank you@Nicknak it is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


 Now what is that cup made of ? it sort of let's the side down all dull like ...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Now what is that cup made of ? it sort of let's the side down all dull like ...


I'm surprised he dared show if in the same photo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I'm surprised he dared show if in the same photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know.. it is sooooo bland and I think PLASTIC .. possibly the EazyTamp one .. A Blackwood one would be really nice and very very expensive that size ( cost of wood alone ?) ???


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I know.. it is sooooo bland and I think PLASTIC .. possibly the EazyTamp one .. A Blackwood one would be really nice and very very expensive that size ( cost of wood alone )


Plastic? Like a ...... baby's drinking cup 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> I know.. it is sooooo bland and I think PLASTIC .. possibly the EazyTamp one .. A Blackwood one would be really nice and very very expensive that size ( cost of wood alone )


Would probly be cheaper to make one out of lignum vitae if you could find an old set of woods in a charity shop to turn down.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

????

Oi you lot! What happened there?

I share one picture of my shiny wood and you judge my cup that holds the wood!

I thought you were better than that, shame on you...

(Starts googling cheapest place to get BW...)


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Would probly be cheaper to make one out of lignum vitae if you could find an old set of woods in a charity shop to turn down.


 That is a nice wood , I have a carving mallet made from an old bowling ball ?.. Might incorporate that into my new strength building regime for the HG-1 ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

igm45 said:


> ????
> 
> Oi you lot! What happened there?
> 
> ...


 Well ... really .. ?and it sort of doesn't fit .. ?????? .. sooooo Sorry ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> That is a nice wood , I have a carving mallet made from an old bowling ball .. Might incorporate that into my new strength building regime for the HG-1


I love a good repurpose. I can see how the weight & density of lignum would lend itself to a mallet head.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Well ... really .. ?and it sort of doesn't fit .. ?????? .. sooooo Sorry ?





MildredM said:


> baby's drinking﻿﻿ cup ﻿
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ?????

where's that 'report post' button?

Is this the right time to mention that it doesn't work with my V pf???


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> ?????
> 
> where's that 'report post' button?
> 
> Is this the right time to mention that it doesn't work with my V pf???


 Fine time to be coming clean now - anything else you want to tell us ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

igm45 said:


> ?????
> 
> where's that 'report post' button?
> 
> Is this the right time to mention that it doesn't work with my V pf???


 You are of course talking about the plastic tamping cup ?? .. aren't you ? ???


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> You are of course talking about the plastic tamping cup ?? .. aren't you ? ???


 ? waiting with baited breath here ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Very nice work again Nick. Love it in BW.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> You are of﻿ course talking about the plastic tamping cup ?? .. aren't you ? ???





MildredM said:


> ? waiting with baited breath﻿﻿ here ?


 ? you pair!

Trying to cook lunch before going to work here.

Leave the forum for 5 minutes and yet more aspersions!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> ? you pair!
> 
> Trying to cook lunch before going to work here.
> 
> Leave the forum for 5 minutes and yet more aspersions!


 I'm surprised you've got time for lunch, to be frank. Have you scheduled in giving your black wood a rub ?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I'm surprised you've got time for lunch, to be frank. Have you scheduled in giving your black wood a rub


 me??

Don't you know I've got a postal polishing service??

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Would probly be cheaper to make one out of lignum vitae if you could find an old set of woods in a charity shop to turn down.


 Mmm .. Lignum Vitae .. well an old bowling ball .. possibly a funnel or .......


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Mmm .. Lignum Vitae .. well an old bowling ball .. possibly a funnel or .......
> <img alt="CF1902E3-7D73-4E7F-9547-F35D70A3DBAD.thumb.jpeg.d77364083c9bdc9bc241635720ab5415.jpeg" data-fileid="30880" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/CF1902E3-7D73-4E7F-9547-F35D70A3DBAD.thumb.jpeg.d77364083c9bdc9bc241635720ab5415.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Myyyy preciooooouuuuussssss 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Think I might need one of these!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Think I might need one of these!


 What a bowling ball .. lots on eBay ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

After a few wooden funnels I thought I would go back to some metal .. Got some 65mm Aluminium tube and started a catcha ring / funnel .. Just needs a little love and lots of buffing ..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> After a few wooden funnels I thought I would go back to some metal .. Got some 65mm Aluminium tube and started a catcha ring / funnel .. Just needs a little love and lots of buffing ..
> <img alt="84C73894-DBB1-4F60-838D-AE1571174F9A.thumb.jpeg.b1f6c1ad87a74469a2da11938c2ee405.jpeg" data-fileid="31363" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/84C73894-DBB1-4F60-838D-AE1571174F9A.thumb.jpeg.b1f6c1ad87a74469a2da11938c2ee405.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="E4B11BDE-6DD5-4FEF-A7F5-0236850B585E.thumb.jpeg.9743c15731231381167b972698f4a19b.jpeg" data-fileid="31364" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/E4B11BDE-6DD5-4FEF-A7F5-0236850B585E.thumb.jpeg.9743c15731231381167b972698f4a19b.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


That looks so much like a ring of@Norvin!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You may have a new boo ice project coming soon! @Nicknak


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> You may have a new boo ice project coming soon! @Nicknak


 "Boo ice " now that is intriguing.... ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha ha auto correct, should read nooice


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Ha ha auto correct, should read nooice


 So is it something for @Hasi or part of the Nosher project ? ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Way off the mark with Hasi, he has no parts at the moment, just a vivid imagination


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Nicknak said:


> After a few wooden funnels I thought I would go back to some metal .. Got some 65mm Aluminium tube and started a catcha ring / funnel .. Just needs a little love and lots of buffing ..


 After a little buffing , all nice and shiny ... Quite a lot of buffing ?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

looking good


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Finally made something with the Lignum Vitae bowling ball .. A tamp through funnel . Lovely wood to turn . But Not ideal for Funnels with lots micro fractures likely caused by years of bashing into each other . Then a small piece just dropped out with the final sanding . Finishes lovely .


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

You'll be getting some 'wants' very shortly.

lovely workmanship.?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Ooh a big brother for my bit of cherry.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Ooh a big brother for my bit of cherry.


 I think Cherry would be the way to go ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

just comimg to think of it how about coffee wood... any chance to get hold of a piece?
Could ask one of our suppliers if you want...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> just comimg to think of it how about coffee wood... any chance to get hold of a piece?
> Could ask one of our suppliers if you want...


 That would be nice .. thanks .. I'll look it up as well .


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Some coffeewood chews for portafilter handles would look different..... Nice and raw.

Come on nick. Get turning 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> Some coffeewood chews for portafilter handles would look different..... Nice and raw.
> 
> Come on nick. Get turning
> 
> ...


 At the moment I could do you fruity chews , no coffee chews available yet . Chewing wood is not my thing ???


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> At the moment I could do you fruity chews , no coffee chews available yet . Chewing wood is not my thing


Don't knock it till you try it. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> Don't knock it till you try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would normally agree with you ! But I draw the line with that ????


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I would normally agree with you ! But I draw the line with that


Some people are so picky 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Olive wood is another wood that carves up nicely for pipes.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

-Mac said:


> Olive wood is another wood that carves up nicely for pipes.
> 
> View attachment 32251


 You know smoking is bad for you ? .. Got some of that ?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

"Got some of that" = handles & levers for LR


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

********** said:


> "Got some of that" = handles & levers for LR


 No problem sir ??? .. I have special price plan especially for you ???


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

My dad decided to be helpful &loaded the dishwasher including my@Norvin funnel. After PMing@Nicknak for suggestion of a polishing compound, he kindly offered to polish it up for me. Can't believe how shiny it is now!

He was even kind enough to loan me a couple of rings (one alu sit in & one sit on remodeled bowling ball seen earlier in the thread) while he was working on mine. 

Thanks Nicknak, you're a star!









before







after no flash







After with flash


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> My dad decided to be helpful &loaded the dishwasher including my@Norvin funnel. After PMing@Nicknak for suggestion of a polishing compound, he kindly offered to polish it up for me. Can't believe how shiny it is now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was good to see a Norvin Funnel in the flesh ? ..


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Had a funnel and PF Cradle kindly made by @Nicknak, works a treat and very happy with everything that Nick did and all his communications, a fabulous addition to an already magnificent single dose @Niche Coffee grinder.

Excellent video (my first one!!!) can be found here,


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Brilliant ^^^ that looks so neat ))


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> It was good to see a Norvin Funnel in the flesh ? ..


 Have you looked into anodising them ? I did some small stuff some time ago and it was pretty successful.

John

-


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ajohn said:


> Have you looked into anodising them ? I did some small stuff some time ago and it was pretty successful.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 I have looked into anodising , but when you can buy a funnel from China and get it delivered for £6.00 ish or cheaper I sort of gave up . I can make the funnels to any size people want but they won't be £6.00 ..


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I have looked into anodising , but when you can buy a funnel from China and get it delivered for £6.00 ish or cheaper I sort of gave up . I can make the funnels to any size people want but they won't be £6.00 ..


 I know. I was going to make one similar to the decent one and came across the same less the name on amazon. That in some ways made it pointless making one  lathes hard to get at currently as well which doesn't help.

This what started me off with anodising

https://www.chronos.ltd.uk/product/electroplating-book/

Found no point in using dyes not intended for anodising but parker's ink worked fairly well. Best to try several current densities on a sample of the aluminium that is used preferably with a supply that has a constant current setting. I also used a round tank with lead flashing all round it. Only type iI tried. Biggest problem with the book thanks to loonies is sulphuric acid and also using rather weak nitric to degrease. That eats most organic stuff. There are thoughts about degreasing on youtube. Also a possible substitute for buying sulphuric in this video, you'll need remove the spaces.  Don't want to bore coffee drinkers.

https://www. youtube.com/watch?v=L2RKze7baJw

His problem I suspect was cleaning, one of the UK pen maker methods is probably better. I'd wonder about teepol L maybe in an ultrasonic bath rinsing in distilled etc. It will even clean out carburettor jets used like that.

Sulphuric at dilution used isn't too bad but it is when the water in it evaporates so splashes on clothes go unnoticed until some time later a hole appear. I'd guess the loonies are buying commercial strength. The pen maker as well.

John

-


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Next up is a funnel for the 49 mm La Pavoni ... A little tall but the Lady gets what the Lady wants ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Next up is a funnel for the 49 mm La Pavoni ... A little tall but the Lady gets what the Lady wants ?
> 
> View attachment 35245


 ??????


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

How much would a 49mm one be @Nicknak ? Thats if you would be prepared to do another!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

chip_kara said:


> How much would a 49mm one be @Nicknak ? Thats if you would be prepared to do another!


 I am happy to do them and can make them to a specific height within reason . I will have to time the next one and come back to you with a price .. They are likely to be more expensive than the Chinese ones you can get on eBay etc .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I am happy to do them and can make them to a specific height within reason . I will have to time the next one and come back to you with a price .. They are likely to be more expensive than the *Chinese ones you can get on eBay etc .*


 Way different to mass produced - a totally involved skill, I'd say


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I am happy to do them and can make them to a specific height within reason . I will have to time the next one and come back to you with a price .. They are likely to be more expensive than the Chinese ones you can get on eBay etc .


 That's to be expected! I don't think they can be compared to the cheap ones on eBay etc at all, far more superior!

I'd be interested in one for my Pavoni? Height isn't that important as it doesn't need to fit a particular grinder so I guess something like 2-3cm.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Three little Funnels for the 49mm La Pavoni ... Very shiny ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Three little Funnels for the 49mm La Pavoni ... Very shiny ..
> 
> View attachment 35476


 Meeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Oh my goodness flipping heck! It's going to be like Christmas all over again - but with presents for ian ???


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Oh my goodness flipping heck! It's going to be like Christmas all over again - but with presents for ian ???


 He deserves them ???


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am in awe ?









And also in love with my . . . I mean Ian's, new NickNak's Turnings ? ? ? ? ? ?

They are even more stunning than they appear in the photos. Thank you VERY much indeed, young man, I am in your debt (well, I mean Ian is)!!!!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

A recent funnel I made was for the Sage Bambino ... 14 mm above the basket .. Thanks to @kennyboy993 for the basket .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> A recent funnel I made was for the Sage Bambino ... 14 mm above the basket .. Thanks to @kennyboy993 for the basket .
> 
> View attachment 36196
> 
> ...


 I quite fancy a nice shiny bracelet ? how are you fixed ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I quite fancy a nice shiny bracelet ? how are you fixed ?


 For what size basket ... dual use and you won't loose it ..


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I quite fancy a nice shiny bracelet ? how are you fixed ?


 Platinum or gold ? Surely you don't wear stainless. Platinum wears better.

John

-


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ajohn said:


> Platinum or gold ? Surely you don't wear stainless. Platinum wears better.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 It will be Aluminium or nothing .... might leave a nice black ring on the wrist though


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Received these in the post this morning .. Three different sizes to play with , one for La Pavoni 51mm baskets , the other two thick walled that I haven't been able get up to now for future projects .


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Need one of these in my life 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

KTD said:


> Need one of these in my life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the aluminium from eBay ???? or did you mean a funnel ?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I got the aluminium from eBay  or did you mean a funnel ?


 just the funnel, let me know if they become available 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

KTD said:


> just the funnel, let me know if they become available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Will be definitely be able to do the La Pavoni 49/ 51 mm ones .. if that is what you are after .. Can do sage normal ones just about .. The thicker tube is to try the Niche cups to the smaller basket machines .. Feel free to PM me if you want one ..


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Great stuff thanks, 51mm pavoni will send you a pm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> Received these in the post this morning .. Three different sizes to play with , one for La Pavoni 51mm baskets , the other two thick walled that I haven't been able get up to now for future projects .
> 
> View attachment 44818


 I'm still in the look out for one Nick... 58mm.... 3cm tall...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'm still in the look out for one Nick... 58mm.... 3cm tall...


 Really sorry , I made one for you but it got a dink while polishing it which made it shorter .. I then got diverted servicing the wife's car and my two ready for MOT .. I will do yours first . Going to make a start Monday .


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicknak said:


> Will be definitely be able to do the La Pavoni 49/ 51 mm ones .. if that is what you are after .. Can do sage normal ones just about .. The thicker tube is to try the Niche cups to the smaller basket machines .. Feel free to PM me if you want one ..


 Ooo need a 49 one of these!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> Really sorry , I made one for you but it got a dink while polishing it which made it shorter .. I then got diverted servicing the wife's car and my two ready for MOT .. I will do yours first . Going to make a start Monday .


 Thanks Nick. Drop me an email when it's ready so we can sort out payment etc. 👍


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I have managed to get a few afternoon in the workshop this week .. A couple of funnels awaiting sanding and buffing , a 51mm La Pavoni and a 58mm . Plus a few blanks cut ready for machining . With a 49mm and a 58mm near completion .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> buffing


 If anyone needs reminding of @Nicknaks buffing abilities here's the proof - it is the shiniest thing in our kitchen 😊


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> If anyone needs reminding of @Nicknaks buffing abilities here's the proof - it is the shiniest thing in our kitchen 😊
> 
> View attachment 44989


 Wow .. That still looks buff 😍.. I enjoyed polishing the Bubinga more .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Three very shiny different sized funnels ..


----------

